# First speaker build



## djarman (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey guys thought i would just post up some pictures of my first speaker build. It was a lot of fun and I can't wait to start the next one. 

I used the Dayton Designer 6" woofer and the silk dome tweeters. The box I designed with WinISD and built the crossovers just from the standard info that is out there on the net. I have a car audio background so the wiring part was easy. My first competition system was one amp running 8 speakers! Was quite the crossover setup. I am just waiting for the last coat of poly to dry so I can bring them up into the house for se listening.

Comments and advice greatly appreciated!


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Welcome to HTS!

You may need to boost up your posts a bit more to get your pictures to show up, try the post padding thread. I look forward to seeing your build!


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

That's a nice finish you have on them. Hopefully they will sound as good as they look. 
Please post your impressions when you have had a chance to listen to them for a while.


----------



## djarman (Mar 4, 2013)

robbo266317 said:


> That's a nice finish you have on them. Hopefully they will sound as good as they look.
> Please post your impressions when you have had a chance to listen to them for a while.


Thanks - it was my first attempt at veneering. There are a few bubbles on the back of one speaker where the glue didn't set 100%. There is a bit of a learning curve that's for sure but it is fun when you get to see the final product.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I love silk dome tweeters, but that may be more aesthetic than sonic! lddude:
It's a bit more challenging but routing the drivers flush with the case is worthwhile. (pm me if you want more info)


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Very nicely done..and I agree with Bill that rebating the speakers would have given that professional finished look..as well as giving you a smooth baffle face..


----------



## djarman (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes, the next set of speakers will have countersunk drivers. I was worried about the veneer cracking but I think I got it figured out.


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

Beautiful work, djarman. Excellent for a first shot. 

The comments about flush mounting are not cosmetic. Especially for round tweeters, there's a real and signficant benefit to flush mounting. Not so much for mid-woofs. 
http://www.zaphaudio.com/mtg-surface.html

At this point, the only option would be a rabbeting bit for the router, but only if flange depth matches the bit as I'd hate to see that veneer torn up for naught!

HAve fun,
Frank


----------



## djarman (Mar 4, 2013)

fbov said:


> Beautiful work, djarman. Excellent for a first shot.
> 
> The comments about flush mounting are not cosmetic. Especially for round tweeters, there's a real and signficant benefit to flush mounting. Not so much for mid-woofs.
> http://www.zaphaudio.com/mtg-surface.html
> ...


Thanks for the compliments everyone. I might just try and take the tweeters out and try the rabbeting bit if I get the nerve up. I wound be pretty upset if I wrecked the veneer.


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

If in doubt, test.

A donut of wool felt, sized to fit around the tweeter, will absorb enough of the diffracted energy to tell you if this effect is audible to you. It may not be... hearing is far from simple. If it is, you can always leave the felt in place! Here's a design that does. 
http://www.zaphaudio.com/DLR/

HAve fun,
Frank


----------



## Odougbo (Oct 16, 2011)

Also, if you can, round over the front edges of the box - it helps a lot.

(or bevel them back)

Also, safest way to work on finished box is to make a template and use flush bit.

1. you can make templates as needed to get it right

2. you won't need to worry about having the right size step-router-bit 

Bearing on top router bit: e.g. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Flush-Trim-...189572178?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item337fed0652

Sometimes you can just make em up with bearings, if you have any laying around.


----------



## Odougbo (Oct 16, 2011)

Couple other thoughts (I've been on a roll for the last few years, trying different things)

Damping the box correctly is important:

Lots of great speaker "stuff" at fabric stores! My latest ploy is to line boxes with cork and felt.

I cut small 3" x 3" pieces of cork and glue staple on each side, then line/cover the whole interior with a thin layer of felt. 

My favorite "fill" is PE speaker wool, which is just a nice grade of speaker wool. Best to measure the amount with a small scale, instead of just guessing. I would start at 6oz looking at the size of your box. Listen for a few days, then go down to 5oz (experiment).

I was the last man standing on a MDF vs. BB plywood debate (leaning toward MDF) however, after many,many builds, the BB plywood is the better choice. It's pretty easy to find, really not that expensive, e.g. I paid $59 for a 5 foot x 5 foot sheet recently - retail price.

Two other thoughts, What cap(s) did you use for the tweeter, these are very nice, and you'll hear an improvement:

http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/sa-cap-630vdc/claritycap-3.9-mfd-sa-range-polypropylene-caps/

xo placement, I'll never put a xo inside a box again :sweat: mount on back, or make up tray that is part of speaker or stand.


btw, did you double check the tuning?


----------



## Odougbo (Oct 16, 2011)

One last thought - don't forget to chamfer the back of mid/woofer driver hole


----------



## djarman (Mar 4, 2013)

Odougbo said:


> Couple other thoughts (I've been on a roll for the last few years, trying different things)
> 
> Damping the box correctly is important:
> 
> ...


I have not check the tuning yet - don't have any measuring equiptment yet. 

Those caps are nice that's for sure - I used poly caps from Solen.

What is BB plywood?


----------



## Odougbo (Oct 16, 2011)

Baltic Birch Plywood - which has more layers, less voids.

Pretty easy to find local wood suppliers.

e.g. http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2004113/7642/baltic-birch-plywood-18-mm34-x-24-x-30.aspx

AND a good read:www.diyaudioandvideo.com/Tutorial/SpeakerTesting/


----------

